# Sunkissed Amber



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Has anyone got any pics, or know what a sunkissed amber corn would look like?
Thanks!: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i would take a guess that they havent been made amanda.
honey was this year, and thats an extra gene... i dont know how the hypo would affect the sunkissed either.. that may take them a while to prove


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i would take a guess that they havent been made amanda.
> honey was this year, and thats an extra gene... i dont know how the hypo would affect the sunkissed either.. that may take them a while to prove


i'd love to see a sunkised butter myself, theres been some pics recently of sunkissed snows and i think anerys also:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

butter would be cool.
i'd like to see butter bloods, proper diffused.. i have seen some but not good ones.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> butter would be cool.
> i'd like to see butter bloods, proper diffused.. i have seen some but not good ones.


 
did you see the sunkissed snows?:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah quite nice


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i think they did some blizzards too, but you cant see the head pattern which is a shame:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that seems a bit pointless.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> that seems a bit pointless.


exactly, maybe they want blizzards that were more bitey:lol2:, but surely they could have done that with a whiteout:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they are both mental lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> they are both mental lol


 
how about sunkissed blood okeetees:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

how the heck would you know though lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> how the heck would you know though lol


:lol2: true, but i wonder how aggro they'd be:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the most aggressive snake on earth lol.. probably hatch at 30 days just so it can start


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> the most aggressive snake on earth lol.. probably hatch at 30 days just so it can start


 
biting through the egg:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, i dont like the sound of that lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, i dont like the sound of that lol


i dont mind them like that, well not until they are adults:lol2:, my loves keeps me on my toes a bit:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know, its no fun though having a snake that just wants to kill you


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i know, its no fun though having a snake that just wants to kill you


 
no-one else will handle her but me, the bloodred females handled by me and jess, amanda still gets freaked out by it:lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, it might be worth a try then to see what the combined double hypo gene will do in a couple of generations!: victory:

I think the sunkissed is gonna be a busy lad next year!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

spirit975 said:


> Thanks guys, it might be worth a try then to see what the combined double hypo gene will do in a couple of generations!: victory:
> 
> I think the sunkissed is gonna be a busy lad next year!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


well personally, i would go for it... at the end of the day, the yanks will have 2/3 years on you, so you will know what to look for.
also, have you seen the sunkissed motleys?? they are the tits, i'd like to produce those.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I haven`t seen the sunkissed motleys no....i`ll have to do a photo search!: victory:
Hmm, thinking honey motley!:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Look what i found a pic of a sunkissed amber:no1:, obviously not looking at its best yet but looking hot all the same


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Nice one:no1:
10 brownie points awarded to you!:lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> did you see the sunkissed snows?:mf_dribble:


:mf_dribble:!!! whos is that piccy? i NEEEED it!!!!!



captaincaveman said:


> how about sunkissed blood okeetees:lol2:


thats the one thats been dangling off your finger for the last hour and won't let go!!

....give me about half an hour, i'm sure i've seen a pic of a honey motley somewhere..... 



.......here we go......








bred by serpwidgets


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> :mf_dribble:!!! whos is that piccy? i NEEEED it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, you can see how the sunkissed patterning changes the motley pattern from the norm:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

how about what the yanks call a sunkissed banded motley(credit already on pics)


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

oooh that hurt!! Serp's got it as a motley, he's usually (read always!) right!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> oooh that hurt!! Serp's got it as a motley, he's usually (read always!) right!


 
yeah i think its right calling it a motley(in the usual sense) but it looks like the sunkissed genes doesn't give the normal results with the saddles:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i might be having that snake in december :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i might be having that snake in december :Na_Na_Na_Na:


which one dude?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the motley, i was gonna have one now but they had only had one feed on the clutch i was looking at.. dont they look ace though?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> the motley, i was gonna have one now but they had only had one feed on the clutch i was looking at.. dont they look ace though?


yeah definetely, aint it weird how the sunkissed gene effects the usual motley pattern though, i wonder what it would do to stripes?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm sure we will find out pretty soon mate


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sunkissed abbotts:hmm::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> sunkissed abbotts:hmm::lol2:


i've heard rumours on that one too, but not seen pics


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i've heard rumours on that one too, but not seen pics


dammit, i want one:lol2:

ok if thats being done then sunkissed plasma:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well if you look on richs website, he has 50+plasmas for sale lol, this would tell me he has spare adults to be doing this mate


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well if you look on richs website, he has 50+plasmas for sale lol, this would tell me he has spare adults to be doing this mate


 
dammit:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they are always going to be 2 years or thereabouts ahead of us


----------

